# Some pics of bottles



## Pettydigger (May 20, 2005)

Just messing around with some software and my camera trying to reduce and crop and all that stuff to see how it turns out. Took a couple pics of some of my junk that I have hauled home. Ya the Sleepy Eye is worth $600 to $800 in good condition, these are some of what I've dug up. PD    If anyone wants a little more info on any of these let me know, the pics are not as clear as I wanted them to be.[] Still learning this digital stuff!


----------



## Pettydigger (May 20, 2005)

more


----------



## Pettydigger (May 20, 2005)

1 more pic


----------



## Tony14 (May 21, 2005)

Very nice bottles you have their Pettydigger.


----------

